# Kona Hula 24" als Alltagsrad



## Mamara (24. November 2012)

Nachdem CRC die 24" Rahmen zuletzt für um 45 raus gehauen hatte, hatten wir einfach mal einen mit bestellt. Er soll jetzt ein Alltagsrad werden, also mit Schutzblechen, Licht usw. Als erstes gibt es, wie sollte es anders sein, die Gabelfrage zu lösen. Weiss da wer wie hoch die 24" Federgabeln in etwa bauen(oder sogar die Suntour m7800)? Wir schätzen so auf 400mm, um auf die Originallänge mit leichter Tretlageruntersetzung zu kommen.

Hier mal ein Bild der Originalausstattung:
http://www.bikepedia.com/quickbike/BikeSpecs.aspx?Year=2002&Brand=Kona&Model=Hula&Type=bike#.ULD4CRxcR60

Und hier mal das gute Stück


----------



## trifi70 (24. November 2012)

Ich nehme mal an: starr, preiswert, trotzdem möglichst leicht? Ist preislich sicher grenzwertig (und steht in diesem Fall in keiner Relation zum Rahmenpreis), aber ich würde auch ne Kinesis Maxlight 400 in Betracht ziehen. Ist zwar eigentlich ne 26" Gabel, Einbauhöhe 400mm sollte aber zum Rahmen passen und mit Disc vorne passts auch mit der Bremse auf jeden Fall. Bei V-Brake müsst man leider was baschteln mit Adaptern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mamara (24. November 2012)

Ne, wenn dann starr und V-Brake. Da gibts genug Trial-Forken bis 400mm Einbauhöhe und mit 30-40mm Vorbiegung. ZHI ST 24 für knapp 70Euro inkl. Versand nur mal als Beispiel(400/40mm) . Sollte mit geküztem Schaft und gecleanter Scheibenbremsaufnahme auch irgendwo bei 700-750g liegen und hat optisch sogar was von ner Kona P2 :

http://www.zhibike.cc/ProductView.asp?id=338

Würde mich trotzdem noch über ein paar Einbauhöhen von 24" Federgabeln freuen.


----------



## Y_G (25. November 2012)

wiege doch mal bitte das gute Stück ...


----------



## Mamara (25. November 2012)

Zwischen 1,6-1,65 Kilo so wie auf dem Bild. Da ist aber jeder Jahrgang anders da Kona ständig das Rahmenmaterial und so geändert hat, auch wenn sich die Geo bis ca. 2010 wohl kaum verändert hat. Das hier sollte nen 2002er sein.


----------



## Rolf (20. März 2013)

Mamara schrieb:


> Ne, wenn dann starr und V-Brake. Da gibts genug Trial-Forken bis 400mm Einbauhöhe und mit 30-40mm Vorbiegung. ZHI ST 24 für knapp 70Euro inkl. Versand nur mal als Beispiel(400/40mm) . Sollte mit geküztem Schaft und gecleanter Scheibenbremsaufnahme auch irgendwo bei 700-750g liegen und hat optisch sogar was von ner Kona P2 :
> 
> http://www.zhibike.cc/ProductView.asp?id=338



Kennst Du auch eine BezugsQuelle ?

Die hätten sogar die gleiche Gabel für 20Zoll Räder


----------



## Cyborg (20. März 2013)

Das Projekt scheint wohl eingeschlafen zu sein wa?


----------



## Mamara (20. März 2013)

Trialbikeshop.de


----------



## Mamara (9. März 2014)

Sommer letztes Jahr mal drum gebeten Alex Youth Ace 24" 24° Loch mit zu bestellen beim deutschen Vertrieb(von den Felgen war ich schon am 20" recht überzeugt am Moskito). Nicht mehr nach gefragt, nicht mehr dran gedacht kam dann vor nen paar Tagen ne Mail, die wären jetzt mal mit gekommen, ob ich noch Interesse hätte. Der Preis war dann komplett 25,70 inkl. Versand zu mir. Bin zufrieden 





Jetzt warte ich noch auf die Gabel hier, die 400mm vorher kamen mir doch nen bisschen lang vor:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/24-Aero-Fork-610g-Canti-Road-MTB-Hybrid-507-520-ERTRO-/141209401493?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&nma=true&si=RCiorg5%2BYQH1h0X5AYAohTMcQCI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Ob, wann und mit was ich das Gerümpel dann mal zusammen stecke, abwarten


----------



## Rolf (9. März 2014)

Mamara schrieb:


> Sommer letztes Jahr mal drum gebeten Alex Youth Ace 24" 24° Loch mit zu bestellen beim deutschen Vertrieb(von den Felgen war ich schon am 20" recht überzeugt am Moskito). Nicht mehr nach gefragt, nicht mehr dran gedacht kam dann vor nen paar Tagen ne Mail, die wären jetzt mal mit gekommen, ob ich noch Interesse hätte. Der Preis war dann komplett 25,70 inkl. Versand zu mir. Bin zufrieden



Cool  Wo kann man die Felgen beziehen ?


----------



## Mamara (9. März 2014)

HENDRIK TAFEL
*Alexrims European Office*
Frankfurter Str. 59 
51065 Köln / Germany
TEL: +49 151 23433124
[email protected]
www.alexrims.com
www.aclass-wheels.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rolf (9. März 2014)

Danke, dann werde ich da auch mal eine nette eMail hinschreiben


----------



## Mamara (9. März 2014)

Doppelpost


----------



## Mamara (9. März 2014)

Also zumindest letztes Jahr standen auch komplett silber und 32Loch zur Auswahl. Und für ne Hohlkammer mit dem Gewicht ist der Preis um 8Euro/Stück mehr als anständig.


----------



## Mamara (16. März 2014)

Heut mal nen Stündchen ein altes Kettenblatt als Hosenschutzring für ne 140mm Kurbel runter gefeilt...


----------



## trolliver (16. März 2014)

Sieht super aus, besser als meine gedrehte - jedoch leider unsauber zentrierte - Version!


----------



## Mamara (16. März 2014)

Am Isla hatten wir damals einfach 2,5mm Alu per Stichsäge ausgesägt und per Sprühdose schwarz angedroschen, sah dann recht schnell garnicht mehr so gut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mamara (18. März 2014)

Gar nicht übel inkl. Kralle und zu langem Schaft


----------



## Rolf (18. März 2014)

Da bin ich mal gespannt, wie die paßt !


----------



## Mamara (18. März 2014)

Ich denke kommt gut hin wenn die Sattelstütze noch ne gekröpfte wird. Gabel soll dann noch weissen Lack bekommen.


----------



## Roelof (18. März 2014)

ich seh leider keine Fotos.


----------



## michfisch (18. März 2014)

Bashguard schick, Gabel super schick und leicht.
Gruss Michael


----------



## trolliver (18. März 2014)

Die Gabel ist klasse! Die würde ich mal als Glücksfund betrachten.


----------



## Mamara (18. März 2014)

Ach ja, 2 kleine Aufkleber hab ich die Tage auch noch bekommen, sind dann nach 2 Stunden Backofen auch grad drauf gewandert


----------



## Rolf (18. März 2014)

Das geht ja mal gar nicht. Weg mit der Gabel und ab in den BikeMarkt  Ich habe nämlich den gleichen Rahmen auf dem Speicher liegen...


----------



## Y_G (18. März 2014)

wo hast Du denn die Gabel aufgetrieben? Ich finds hier nicht, hattest Du da was geschrieben. Ich suche auch noch, die Notlösung hier wiegt 850g


----------



## Mamara (18. März 2014)

War gebraucht aus der Bucht aus nem 24" Raleigh Scout Hybrid oder so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (18. März 2014)

ach ich muss doch öfter mal in die Bucht schauen... die hätte mir auch gefallen...


----------



## trolliver (18. März 2014)

Die war aus den Staaten, also auch international suchen! Aber geile Gabel (ichwiederholemich...  ) ...


----------



## trifi70 (18. März 2014)

Das Rad kriegt man doch bestimmt noch irgendwo. Kinderräder wegen eines bestimmten Teils zu kaufen und dann zu schlachten ist grad in.


----------



## trolliver (18. März 2014)

Zumal man mit dem Rest vom Rad eh nicht viel anfangen kann...


----------



## Mamara (18. März 2014)

Ja, wirklich teuer war ja bisher auch bei mir nur das Moskito für die Kurbel, wenn ich dann noch den Wert vom Raleigh drauf rechne


----------



## Mamara (25. März 2014)

Der Vorbau kommt vom 20", da dort eine Nummer länger dran musste. Den Steuersatz(Orbit MX/unter 100g)hab ich hauptsächlich wegen der hohen Bauhöhe gekauft, gibt es bei Actionsports für 19,90. Da hab ich auch gleich noch für 40Cent/Stück 24 Sapim Racer mit bestellt, denn ich warte auf die Hinterradnabe:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Novatec-F482SB-Nabe-24L-/151255839955?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&nma=true&si=lMKv7QPN1nNOh7G6PYrijYa43k4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Mamara (25. März 2014)

Bei der Kellersichtung, nach was mit grossem Rettungsring, ist mir noch was recht leichtes in 12-34 9fach in die Hände gefallen . Ich hoffe das langt im näheren Umkreis mit 38T vorne. Bei 34T ist dann aber medium Cage statt short beim Sram X7 oder 9 oder so angesagt, oder???


----------



## Roelof (26. März 2014)

Ja, bei einer 34er solltest du zu Medium greifen...

Gesendet von meinem SGP311 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mamara (27. März 2014)

Nur kurz zusammen gestöpselt ohne Zentrieren, die Novatec macht auch nen ganz guten Eindruck. Material hat dafür jetzt knappe 70Teuro gekostet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (27. März 2014)

Kamman wohl mit leben. Mit dem Preis, mein ich...


----------



## Mamara (17. April 2014)

Wieder bei CNC zu haben für 75Euro und damit wohl das teuerste Teil was ich fürs Rad gekauft habe.
Jetzt noch mal Sapim Laser in passender Länge mit bestellen dann sind die Problemteile grob durch denke ich...


----------



## trolliver (17. April 2014)

Auch für disk? Muß ich gleich mal nachsehen...


----------



## Mamara (17. April 2014)

Disk auch immer mal wieder, da lohnt sich öfter gucken. Im Moment nur 32Loch für 89Euro, die haben aber oft auch welche mit Kratzern/Austeller für weniger Geld.

http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=25_307&products_id=12089


----------



## trolliver (17. April 2014)

Danke, hab's auch gesehen inzwischen. Ich brauche den SV in 24L und disk... werde immer mal wieder nachsehen. Habe ja noch Zeit.


----------



## Mamara (17. April 2014)

Der heisst dann SD statt SV


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mamara (7. Mai 2014)

"Eingelasert" . Soweit zufrieden für unter 200Euro, vielleicht knacke ich ja ohne Aufkleber die 1,6 KG am Satz.


----------



## trolliver (7. Mai 2014)

Da wird eben nicht nur mit Liebe gekocht...  Ob Papara seine gute Küchenwaage dafür gern hergibt?


----------



## Mamara (20. Mai 2014)

Heut ist die LXS-Bestellung gekommen. XLC Spannachsen5,90€, XLC Sattelstütze für16,90€, XLC Kinder-Sattel für 11,90€, Neco Aluinnenlager/12,90€, Schwalbe 2x AV9 Schläuche/7,98€ und 2x Schwalbe CX Comp 24x1,75/24,64€. Die meisten Gewichte sind hier ja bekannt und Reifen konnte ich mit meiner Waage nicht wiegen, der Kurze wollte ausserdem schnell mal nen Bein übers Oberrohr schmeissen um zu merken dass alles noch viel zu gross ist. Vielleicht wiege ich heut Abend noch mal alles.

Man sieht jetzt schon mal in etwa wo die Reise hin geht, als nächstes werden dann Schutzbleche angepasst...


----------



## superseven77 (20. Mai 2014)

Das wird doch.........


----------



## Mamara (22. Mai 2014)

So Schutzbleche anpassen ist ja auch nicht gerade Traumjob, oder? 2 Stunden geflucht jetzt. Muss mal noch Alustreifen, Muttern, Schrauben mit flachem Kopf usw organisieren, bisschen weiter zum Reifen könnten sie ja noch. Und das hintere kürze ich wohl besser soweit dass er damit rückwärts vor die Wand fahren kann, könnte besser für die Haltbarkeit sein 






Lenker wird wohl auch schwarz, ist nur erstmal als "Montagehilfe" dran.


----------



## trolliver (22. Mai 2014)

Kommt noch ein Gepäckträger dran? Wegen Rücklicht - und Schutzblechen, die ließen sich dann nämlich daran befestigen und du sparst dir die hinteren Streben. Was hast du denn bislang angepaßt? Mit meinen schlechten Augen kann ich nichts erkennen... ;-))


----------



## Mamara (22. Mai 2014)

Stäbe kürzen, Schrauben suchen(war ja kaum was dabei), Schrauben an den Ausfallenden kürzen, Blechhalter zurecht biegen...

Gepäckträger bin ich unschlüssig, nur wenn ich nen gut passenden/anpassbaren finde.


----------



## trolliver (22. Mai 2014)

Ah ja, da kann man mal die Contenance verlieren. Ist ja gut, wenn man nix davon sieht.

Gepäckträger vielleicht Fold it von Racktime?

Oliver


----------



## Mamara (23. Mai 2014)

Ich glaube der würde an Rohren mit den Ausfallenden ins Gehege kommen - möchte wenn dann in den "Befestigungsplatten" unten die Löcher etwas höher neue Löcher bohren und den Rest mit den alten Löchern absägen. Der Gepäckträger baut mir nämlich so viel zu hoch, der soll wenn dann direkt überm Schutzblech wenn abschließen(glaub der war hier auf nem Stevens verbaut?).


----------



## trolliver (23. Mai 2014)

Viel zu hoch? So hoch fand ich das an dem Stevens nicht. Na gut, wenn du es auf dem Schutzblech aufliegend haben möchtest, ist das natürlich etwas anderes. Wenn du die Sattelstreben des Kula mit jenen des Stevens vergleichst, glaube ich nicht, daß die sich mit den Gepäckträgerstreben ins Gehege kommen. Ob genug Raum bleibt, die Platten noch abzuschneiden, ist eine andere Frage...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mamara (23. Mai 2014)

Da ist nen dickerer Reifen drauf und die Bleche sind über diesen anscheinend noch höher montiert - optisch kannste also bei unserem noch mehr Abstand drauf rechnen. Und Schutzbleche so dann da dran befestigt zu kommen muss man auch erst mal ordentlich hin bekommen wenn man dann Streben weg lassen will.

An den Sattelstreben hat das Kona eh keine Gewinde, müsste an den Quersteg oder die/ne zweite Sattelschelle.


----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (23. Mai 2014)

ich hab den kid-it von racktime ... war am 20" easy anzubauen .. und liegt für das 24" im Keller
da gibts nen Foto (inkl. Befestigung am Gepäckträger und Gewichten) für das 20"
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/pimp-my-kania-twenty.701585/


----------



## Mamara (23. Mai 2014)

Könntest du den 20" mal bitte gerade nach oben vom Montageloch an den Ausfallenden zur Unterkante Gepäckauflage messen?
Danke ganz lieb.

EDIT: Ach ne, passt wegen Rücklich ja nicht.


----------



## trolliver (23. Mai 2014)

Mamara schrieb:


> Da ist nen dickerer Reifen drauf und die Bleche sind über diesen anscheinend noch höher montiert - optisch kannste also bei unserem noch mehr Abstand drauf rechnen. Und Schutzbleche so dann da dran befestigt zu kommen muss man auch erst mal ordentlich hin bekommen wenn man dann Streben weg lassen will.
> 
> An den Sattelstreben hat das Kona eh keine Gewinde, müsste an den Quersteg oder die/ne zweite Sattelschelle.



Das habe ich irgendwie gewußt, daß die Reifendicke noch eine Rolle spielt... 

Ja, für die Sattelstange gibt es extra so Schellen mit Ministreben nach hinten und M5-Gewinden für Gepäckträger. Hab ich sogar irgendwo rumfliegen. Extraschellen für die Streben sähen vermutlich blöd aus.


----------



## Mamara (3. Juni 2014)

Ich habe mir mal solche 3M-Reflexionspunkte zum testen bestellt:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/390198204205?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Die sind recht dünn, lassen sich gut auch über Kanten verarbeiten und scheinen erst mal gut zu kleben. Gibt es auch in eckig und anderen Formen und Farben. Ich denke ergänzend ganz gut oder am reinen MTB besser als nix.


----------



## siq (3. Juni 2014)

trolliver schrieb:


> Ja, für die Sattelstange gibt es extra so Schellen mit Ministreben nach hinten und M5-Gewinden für Gepäckträger. Hab ich sogar irgendwo rumfliegen. Extraschellen für die Streben sähen vermutlich blöd aus.


 
Am Stevens habe ich noch - um die Schutzbleche viel schneller ab- und wieder anmontieren zu können -  in die schon vorhandenen Aufnahmelöcher ( wurden lediglich etwas aufgebohrt auf die nötigen 7.1mm ) von Gabel und Rahmen noch solche KVT M5 Blindnietmuttern http://shop.kvt-fastening.ch/m-5-rub-rof-2.html eingepresst. Das wäre allenfalls noch eine Variante um die fehlenden Gewinde an den Sattelstreben nachzurüsten.
Da das aber nicht mein Rahmen ist, ist das nur als weitere Möglichkeit zu verstehen, nicht als Empfehlung.
Am Fullyrahmen meiner Frau habe diese jedoch auch schon mal an der Sattelstrebe nachgerüstet und es hält alles immer noch problemlos seit 6Jahren und bei  doch recht intensiver Nutzung.


----------



## trolliver (3. Juni 2014)

Wäre die Frage, ob die Sattelstreben überhaupt dick genug dafür sind. An der Gabel von einem Rad habe ich das auch schon einmal gemacht - für den Lowrider.


----------



## siq (3. Juni 2014)

so rein optisch vom Foto des Rahmens her müsste das reichen, meiner Meinung nach. Ich kann mich aber auch täuschen. Es könnte ja allenfalls auch noch gemessen werden. Und sonst könnte man ja auch immer noch die M4 Variante nehmen. Eine A2/A4  M4er Schraube langt an der Stelle vom Gebäckträger sicher auch noch locker.


----------



## Mamara (3. Juni 2014)

Ich glaub´der Gepäckträger is´ eh raus, bisher gab es nie Situationen wo er einen gebraucht hätte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siq (3. Juni 2014)

meine Tochter nimmt lustigerweise auch lieber den Rucksack, auch da wo der Gebäckträger noch dran war.


----------



## trolliver (3. Juni 2014)

Um so besser. Für Philipp inzwischen ein unverzichtbarer Bestandteil. Fußball, gefundene Stöcker, Sporttaschen... alles auf den Gepäckträger.


----------



## Mamara (3. Juni 2014)

Nee, Flaschenhalter ist wichtig und ab und an mal Rucksack. Schule ist er in 5Minuten zu Fuss da braucht er kein Rad.
Sollte es mal Bedarf geben, kann ich immer noch mal gucken.

Kopfzerbrechen macht mir im Moment der zusätzliche Grossflächen-Z-Reflektor wenn´s 100% nach StVZO werden würde, die Lösungen die ich so gesehen habe sehen alle... äääähm..."ästhetisch fragwürdig" aus...


----------



## siq (3. Juni 2014)

Mamara schrieb:


> Grossflächen-Z-Reflektor wenn´s 100% nach StVZO


 
wie muss sowas aussehen ? Da ich in CH wohne kenne ich das nicht.


----------



## Mamara (3. Juni 2014)

Halt mit nem Z im "Glas" gekennzeichnet, welche Grössen oder so die da einhalten müssen weiss ich aber auch nicht - halt nur mit dem Prüfzeichen zulässig. Ist in den grösseren Gepäckträgerrücklichtern halt oft integriert, die kleineren Lampen für Schutzbleche und so haben es aber alle nicht.


----------



## michfisch (4. Juni 2014)

Guggst du hier:

http://www.verkehrsportal.de/stvzo/stvzo_67.php

und hier auch noch mal zur Info:

*Kinderfahrrad »*
Ein Kinderfahrrad ist ein Fahrrad, welches speziell auf die Bedürfnisse von Kleinkindern zugeschnitten ist. *Es besitzt in der Regel eine Größe von 12 bis 20 **Zoll*. In den Größen von 12 bis 14 Zoll spricht man auch häufig von einem Spielrad. Kinderfahrräder sind besonders robust gebaut, besitzen einen tiefen Rahmen (damit das Kind problemlos auf- und absteigen kann) und meistens keine Gangschaltung. *Auch Lichtanlagen sind beim Kinderfahrrad gesetzlich nicht vorgeschrieben*, sollten aber von Eltern aufgrund der höheren Sicherheit in Betracht gezogen werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mamara (4. Juni 2014)

Ja gesetzlich nicht vorgeschrieben, wobei nen dann 8Jähriger mit 24" da kaum noch drunter fällt . Dann müssen die Räder übrigens ausschliesslich auf Gehweg benutzt werden und es gelten die Regeln für Fussgänger(bis 8 müssen sie den Gehwegweg nehmen, ab 8 dürfen sie wählen ob Fussweg oder Radweg/Fahrbahn und ab 10Jahre müssen sie Fahrbahn oder Radweg benutzen).

Selbst wenn ich drauf verzichten sollte, nem pingeligen Polizisten im Strassenverkehr oder auf Radwegen braucht man damit nicht ankommen.


----------



## michfisch (4. Juni 2014)

Mamara schrieb:


> Ja gesetzlich nicht vorgeschrieben, wobei nen dann 8Jähriger mit 24" da kaum noch drunter fällt . Dann müssen die Räder übrigens ausschliesslich auf Gehweg benutzt werden und es gelten die Regeln für Fussgänger(bis 8 müssen sie den Gehwegweg nehmen, ab 8 dürfen sie wählen ob Fussweg oder Radweg/Fahrbahn und ab 10Jahre müssen sie Fahrbahn oder Radweg benutzen).
> 
> Selbst wenn ich drauf verzichten sollte, nem pingeligen Polizisten im Strassenverkehr oder auf Radwegen braucht man damit nicht ankommen.


Hi,
es geht ja nicht darum, darauf zu verzichten. Ich wollte ja nur mal auf die Def. Kinderrad aufmerksam machen. Hier geht es idR. bis 20", nicht 24"


----------



## siq (4. Juni 2014)

Danke, das wusste ich nicht. Bei uns in CH interessiert das keinen. Die Rennleitung will einfach "irgendeine" Beleuchtung sehen, ideal noch mit Reflis usw. Bei gänzlich fehlendem Licht/Reflis, gibt das höchstens eine mündliche Verwarnung (es sei denn man kommt denen dann noch frech).


----------



## michfisch (4. Juni 2014)

siq schrieb:


> Danke, das wusste ich nicht. Bei uns in CH interessiert das keinen. Die Rennleitung will einfach "irgendeine" Beleuchtung sehen, ideal noch mit Reflis usw. Bei gänzlich fehlendem Licht/Reflis, gibt das höchstens eine mündliche Verwarnung (es sei denn man kommt denen dann noch frech).


So soll das sein!
Wer hat`s erfunden?


----------



## Mamara (12. Juni 2014)

Antrieb steht schon mal .


----------



## trifi70 (13. Juni 2014)

Oje, für die Kurbel hast Du extra ein Moskito geschlachtet?!  Joa, zur Radgröße 24" passt die denn auch.  Kann übrigens nach heute erfolgter Testfahrt bestätigen, dass das Moskito extrem lange fahrbar ist: ich hatte mit meinen 1,84 mit überlanger Sattelstütze keine Probleme, mit dem Rad klar zu kommen.


----------



## Mamara (13. Juni 2014)

Nun Bremst es auch. Kurzer Kassensturz:
XT Schaltwerk gebaucht für 35Euro
Wellgo m138m Clone Pedalen 22,95
Avid FR5 14,95Euro/Paar
Tektro M730 14,95/Stück
XLC Lenker HB-C09 9,95Euro
Connex 908 Kette 20,24Euro
Shimano Zugkram 12Euro
Deore Shifter SL-M590 22,90Euro

Die Bremshebel weil sich die Avids einfach toll auf kleinere Hände einstellen lassen, nach 4Jahren V-Vrake brauchts keinen verstellbaren Druckpunkt mehr. Die üblichen V-Brakes sind mir alle zu lang, die Tektros haben 102mm und sind wie die TRP CX9 aufgebaut - die fand ich am Moskito super. Connex Ketten fahre ich seit Jahren, fürs Schlechtwetterrad gabs dann mal die voll vernickelte. Der Lenker war mit 198g angegeben, hat ungekürzt echte 224g in 25,4Durchmesser was für nen Riser recht wenig ist(Wird noch gekürzt/dann passt der Bremszug vorne). Die übrigen Gewichte sind bekannt bzw entsprechen etwa den Herstellerangaben. Pedale haben halt schön den Reflektor integriert dass der nicht abfallen kann und sind recht leicht und gut gelagert.


Jetzt noch Endspurt mit Blink und Leuchtkram, da brauch ich erst mal Überblick da völliges Neuland


----------



## Mamara (17. Juni 2014)

Mit dicker Stahlschraube und noch ner ner Menge Gewicht zum absägen(bis 28") 
9,90Euro














Ich finds vor allem optisch schöner als am Hinterbau abstehend und Macken sind mir da gegebenenfalls auch lieber(ist jetzt aber schon mit aufgeklebtem dünnem Gummi montiert).


----------



## Mamara (18. Juni 2014)

Süüüühüüüüüssss. 35,90Euro bei Radhammer, macht wohl 50Lux und hat Standlicht und ist wohl schon recht brauchbar wenn es nicht grad auf düsterste Singletrails im Wald geht.







Durch den Riserlenker in alle Richtungen geschützt, gut bedienbar und kann nicht durch Lenker verdrehen am Unterrohr demoliert werden. Der Halter ist aus ner dicken Speiche gebogen und am Vorbau geklemmt, kommt noch nach unten und etwas nach vorne - muss aber erst im Dunklen gucken/einstellen. Als Kabelausgang hab ich nen 5mm Spacer aufgesägt, mal gucken ob mir noch mal nen schmalerer über den Weg läuft.


----------



## Mamara (18. Juni 2014)

Und das Toplight Mini inkl. Z-Reflektor war auch um 35g (12,90/Radhammer). Ich wollte das Licht nicht jedes mal zusammen mit den Schutzblechen reparieren. Den angeblich geschmiedeten, massiven Kopf der Stütze hab ich durch gebohrt für das Kabel, wird wohl hoffentlich nix ausmachen.










Das Ende naht .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mamara (18. Juni 2014)

Schutzbleche ab, Schutzbleche dran, Schutzbleche ab, Schutzbleche dran, Räder raus, Räder rein. Der zweite vorgeschriebene Reflektor von BUMM für SKS Bluemels. Fehlt nur noch nen halbwegs schöner Frontreflektor und so lange der unter 200-300g wiegt sind wir unter 10KG Gesamtgewicht laut Differenzmessung auf der Körperwaage -> Ziel erreicht. Den besorgen wir wohl morgen und dann fertig .


----------



## Mamara (19. Juni 2014)

So, Alleinunterhaltung beendet. Reflektor der bei der Lampe bei war auf ne Kettenblattschraube am Schutzblech gesetzt. Unter 10KG inkl. Minischloss(wenn einer mit nem Werkzeugkasten kommt, macht es mich auch nicht glücklicher wenn der Rahmen für 45Euro übrig bleibt).
Jetzt ist alles mit benötigten Kennzeichnungen/Prüfzeichen und 100% nach StVZO.
Ich hab viele Räder bis heute gebaut, hätte aber nie gedacht, dass Schutzbleche, Beleuchtung, StVZO usw SO viel Planung, Zeitaufwand, Anpassungsarbeiten und Kompromisse benötigen. Anständige "Low Budget" Teile für´s Übrige zu finden, die nicht zu schwer sind und ganz gute Qualität haben, war hingegen recht einfach. Das XT-Schaltwerk ist mir nen bisschen zu pimpig, aber da drunter gibt es ja kaum was kurzes und leichtes was 34T schafft. Beim nächsten Rad für´s Grobe wird´s dann wohl wieder einfacher.










Vielleicht wurde der eine oder andere ja ein bisschen inspiriert, auch wenn´s Gewicht kostet. Mein Kleiner wird jetzt bald 8 und ist immer mehr alleine "Flügge". Bei DEM Rad wird zu 90% kein Erwachsener mehr dabei sein und Versicherungen und Gerichte, die immer öfter anteilige Schuld geben wenn´s nicht Verkehrssicher oder ohne Helm bei Unfällen abläuft, finde ich absolut nicht witzig. Zumal die Lampen auch schon bei verdecktem Himmel wesentlich besser Sichtbar sind, was wenigstens ein bisschen beruhigt.


----------



## Mamara (6. Juli 2016)

Gibt's aktuell wo günstige Kurbeln um 150mm? Bin total raus aus dem Thema und bräuchte für das Ding noch mal eine.


----------



## spümco (6. Juli 2016)

Mamara schrieb:


> Gibt's aktuell wo günstige Kurbeln um 150mm? Bin total raus aus dem Thema und bräuchte für das Ding noch mal eine.



Hier z.B.
http://kaniabikes.com/shop/Zubehoer/Zubehoer-16/Tretkurbel-Kettenschutz-2-seitig.html


----------



## track94 (6. Juli 2016)

Ist ja immer die Frage was ist günstig und soll sie schön sein oder ist es egal 





Und den Thread kennst du denke ich 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kinderrad-kurbeln-was-gibt-der-markt-so-her.661935/


----------

